# PhD Stipend enough to live in Sydney?



## sam93 (Nov 30, 2017)

I am expected to receive an average stipend of around $37,000 per year. I have to support just myself and while I am used to living modestly, Sydney rent seems to be significantly higher than a lot of other cities'.

I am not to keen to get a part-time job but would it be necessary to actually have one to live decently?


----------



## markw (Jun 9, 2017)

short answer, probably not, rent will be at least 400 a week ($21k a year) leaving 300 a week to live on, it's possible but not easy


----------



## COURAGEKWASI (Jan 25, 2018)

Averagely, I am to take $30,000 per annum as my PhD stipend at Wollongong. Please will that be enough?


----------



## markw (Jun 9, 2017)

COURAGEKWASI said:


> Averagely, I am to take $30,000 per annum as my PhD stipend at Wollongong. Please will that be enough?


your money will go a lot further in Woolongong so you have a fair chance of success


----------



## COURAGEKWASI (Jan 25, 2018)

Thank you very much. Please are there job avenues at Wollongong as well?


----------



## markw (Jun 9, 2017)

not sure, i would imagine there are alway opportunities, it depends on your skills and desire to do extra. I understand that phd students often get offered teaching or lecturing work if they are competent


----------

